# Penn 115L vs 115L2



## lmolinajr (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok I want to get 2 115L's for shark fishing.I like the senator reels,their a basic reel and their easy to work on.115L's are not too hard to find.I see they have the 115L2's.Since they are not made in the usa.I was wondering if they are worth buying or should I just stay with getting the 115L's


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It doesnt really matter, im an american made fan myself. I ave a new old stock, made with american parts in china


----------



## lmolinajr (Jul 26, 2013)

ok thank you


----------



## lmolinajr (Jul 26, 2013)

does anybody else have anything to add to this?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

why not get a daiwa 900H, same capacities, and aluminum frame, also easy to work on and readily available parts, also you can boost the max drag up to about 35# with a carbon fiber drag kit from Alan Tani, just a thought.
js


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

js1172 said:


> why not get a daiwa 900H, same capacities, and aluminum frame, also easy to work on and readily available parts, also you can boost the max drag up to about 35# with a carbon fiber drag kit from Alan Tani, just a thought.
> js


Ditto. Great reel, and if you watch you can snatch them up on eBay for well under $70 shipped. Better reel hands down than the Penn 9/0, Chinese or American made.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

I have the china made 9/0 and the 900H. I wouldn't agree what the 900H is "better" but I will say the 900H is a great reel and you can find them much cheaper. I did the upgrade from Alan and it made a big difference. The clicker on the OLP is much much louder. Both are great reels and id recommend either. Find the cheapest one in good condition and go with it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelDeal, what do you feel makes the 9/0 better than the 900H? Not trying to start an argument, just insight!


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Honestly I perfer the 9/0 souly on the clicker. Nothing else is better or worse then the 900H. Line cap is just about the same, drag is about the same, size and weights about the same. 

Olp= 9/0... I messed up when typing on my phone.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Gotcha, thanks! I prefer the Daiwa for the one piece aluminum frame and aluminum sideplates, as in my experience they are more corrosion resistant and rigid than the Penn's build. Never had much use for the clicker on these reels as I grouper fish with them.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

900h hands down. Upgrade the drag and the gears and you have all the reel you need for most stand up shark or anything else fishing. 9/0's side plates will melt down if you upgrade the drag and put a big fish on it. About 15 years ago I watched my buddy get his spooled off of Kure pier. He tossed a 10 pound king head out on a balloon and something picked it up and headed down the beach. Pulled 600 yards locked down then popped the line, spooled. When the reel cooled down it was completely locked up. Had to replace the right side plate, drag, and bearings.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my thoughts are you can spool a 900H with 130 braid, hook the unstoppable freight train, when it hits the knot the 900 will still be useable, a 9/0 will not.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

dchfm123 said:


> 900h hands down. Upgrade the drag and the gears and you have all the reel you need for most stand up shark or anything else fishing. 9/0's side plates will melt down if you upgrade the drag and put a big fish on it. About 15 years ago I watched my buddy get his spooled off of Kure pier. He tossed a 10 pound king head out on a balloon and something picked it up and headed down the beach. Pulled 600 yards locked down then popped the line, spooled. When the reel cooled down it was completely locked up. Had to replace the right side plate, drag, and bearings.


If you woulda done that with a 900h then the same thing would happen. You have to put water around the star drag and main gear box when she gets hot, other wise it will lock the drag


----------



## lmolinajr (Jul 26, 2013)

Thankx guys for all comments...i think im gonna go with penn senator 115L or 115L2 and maybe a penn senator special.


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

great reel i have a few, my spike got pulled over a few weeks ago it hit the sand and water all i did was wrinse it out never skipped a beat


----------



## lmolinajr (Jul 26, 2013)

I think I'm gonna stick with the us made model.


----------

